# introvert vs extrovert



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

which is best?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Provide a situation. --A plant doesn't survive in every single climate or land. There is no supreme plant, for each have their strengths and weaknesses that play out during different situations.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Antipode said:


> Provide a situation. --A plant doesn't survive in every single climate or land. There is no supreme plant, for each have their strengths and weaknesses that play out during different situations.


ok. in hell


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I voted ambivert, but I'm biased because I am one. :tongue:


----------



## nebnobla (Jul 27, 2013)

These kind of questions start wars, and usually end with some form of socialism, as to highlight the differences between individuals who will only blame each other more if given the chance to distinguish themselves from each other more thoroughly.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

I thought I was voting for which one I am.

Oops.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

nebnobla said:


> These kind of questions start wars, and usually end with some form of socialism, as to highlight the differences between individuals who will only blame each other more if given the chance to distinguish themselves from each other more thoroughly.


Not trying to start a war here... just polling.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Dewymorning said:


> I thought I was voting for which one I am.
> 
> Oops.


Me too.


----------



## Debaser (Jul 17, 2013)

I find it hilarious that so many people are voting introvert. Look, I get that this site is dominated by introverts and you like who you are, but this poll is asking which one is better to be. From a purely objective standpoint, that would clearly be ambivert - someone who is able to get along with and persuade people when necessary, and also shrink back and have some time to think/work alone when necessary. Second best would have to be extrovert, simply because this is an extroverted world dominated by extroverts, and being extroverted gives you a huge advantage in such a world. Unfortunately, introverts tend to be underappreciated and that's just something you've gotta learn to accept.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

ambivert... I took the test twice and I got both intro and extro. LOL


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Kyandigaru said:


> ambivert... I took the test twice and I got both intro and extro. LOL


thats weird... did you have opposing answers?


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

I looked at the question asked, checked the OP's type and giggled to myself.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 27, 2013)

Debaser said:


> I find it hilarious that so many people are voting introvert. Look, I get that this site is dominated by introverts and you like who you are, but this poll is asking which one is better to be. From a purely objective standpoint, that would clearly be ambivert - someone who is able to get along with and persuade people when necessary, and also shrink back and have some time to think/work alone when necessary. Second best would have to be extrovert, simply because this is an extroverted world dominated by extroverts, and being extroverted gives you a huge advantage in such a world. Unfortunately, introverts tend to be underappreciated and that's just something you've gotta learn to accept.


I second this, even though I am a true introvert at heart. However, I can switch over to being extroverted when necessary. I'm in business for a living and I can honestly say it won't take me very far if I sat all day writing in my diary. So true about us being under-appreciated but I don't let that hinder me.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

Rainbow said:


> thats weird... did you have opposing answers?


enfj to infp


----------



## Mattylad (Apr 13, 2012)

What is the actual discussion here? I can only see this turn into a flame war of some sort.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

In society's eyes 

1. ambivert - best of both worlds, extroverted and out there but still with the depth and ability to cope alone of the introvert, most well rounded people come across as ambiverts. 
2. Extrovert 
3. Introvert 

sorry guys


----------



## Light_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

_I prefer introverts. Most of my friends are  . Most of them have deeper feelings than most extroverts._


----------



## Neitophen (May 11, 2013)

Ambivert, they can adapt to both enviornments.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Light_92 said:


> _I prefer introverts. Most of my friends are  . Most of them have deeper feelings than most extroverts._


And how do you measure how deep someone's feelings are?


----------



## Vulpus (Mar 15, 2013)

best of both worlds>focussed on the world and energies outside>focussed on internalised energies and the internal world.
Obviously


----------

